# Rubber Bands



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

are rubber band bands ok to use???

Dennis


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Chain them. AKA loop them through each other. So each rubber band is doubled. I don't really know how to explain it. you can also have multiple bands.. so it is much stronger than just a 1111 chain.

Use the heaviest rubber bands you can find.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Everything you need is in these vids. 

Part 1 :




Part 2:


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

i use 109s from dykema or you can pick up some 107s or 105s alliance sterling rubber bands at staples or chain or braids 64s


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

There is a huge amount of information on this forum about office rubber bands. The best bet is to use the search function. Look for "chains" and for "braids". Then start reading.

Be sure to check out these threads:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/6428-chained-vs-flat-bands/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20509-surprising-performance-from-32s/

I got my first match light using Alliance File Bands. I also used Alliance file bands to shoot a .75 caliber lead ball at over 189 feet per second, which is over 43 foot pounds of energy.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21108-power-rangers/?p=288281

In general, I prefer braids to chains for a number of reasons. Here is a video on setting up braids:

http://slingshotforum.com/videos/view-11-how-to-braid-office-bands/

I have used braided #32 red rubber bands from Rubberbandguns to shoot a qualifying score for Power Rangers:






Office rubber bands make quite good slingshot bands. They are not the fastest bands in the world, but they do have plenty of power; properly set up, they handle heavy ammo very well. They are cheap and easy to find almost anywhere.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I should also second Crapshot on using Alliance Sterling 107s and 105s. There is a lot of excellent information here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10254-alliance-107-rubber-band-tests/

I have also used Sparco brand 107s and 105s which are about equivalent to Alliance Sterling.

You can get fancy and taper them by cutting, by perforation, and by half doubling:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11038-taper-by-cutting/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10911-taper-by-perforation/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10994-taper-by-partial-doubling/

I have used half doubled and perforated Alliance bands to shoot qualifying scores for Power rangers:
















Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks Charles!

Dennis


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

How do you make them chained?

Dennis


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Whitewolf said:


> How do you make them chained?
> 
> Dennis


Look at the two videos in the post by S.S. sLinGeR, above. The videos are more complicated than need be, but they will give you the idea.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

This is what I was looking for....

http://slingshotforum.com/videos/view-11-how-to-braid-office-bands/

Dennis


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Whitewolf said:


> This is what I was looking for....
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/videos/view-11-how-to-braid-office-bands/
> 
> Dennis


Right ... that's about braids ... I posted that one above.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

sorry...still don't know the terminology......

Dennis


----------

